# Metallica - Pix Mix 27x



## Tokko (25 Aug. 2008)

James Hetfield, Kirk Hammett, Robert Trujillo, Lars Ulrich



 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## Karrel (17 März 2009)

Die Gute Alte Zeit

Ein teil von ihr ist ja mit Deathmagnetic zurück!


----------

